

Introducing Multi-User Organizations: Share an Account Without Sharing a Login - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-multi-user-organizations-share-an-account-without-sharing-a-login/

======
Torgo
Requires their highest tier of service, enterprise, which their docs say
average 5,000usd a month. Guess we'll keep sharing passwords with no 2FA :-(

~~~
rdl
We're looking at a few solutions on that front; this is just the initial
release.

~~~
Torgo
I'm sorry if I came across too whiny, your service is fantastic and we are
still very happy users. I had to engage your support team a while back and it
was handled great, far better than I have come to expect from Internet
companies.

------
BillinghamJ
Finally! Seems ridiculous that it's taken this long for this to be supported.

Edit: this is for enterprise accounts only. Insane.

------
detaro
I'm kind of surprised they didn't already support that, but I guess it is one
of these features where everyone agrees that it is important to have for
business clients, but actually it isn't that widespread.

~~~
rdl
It's also a PCI requirement to not share role accounts.

